# PlastiDip..who loves it, who hates it?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been using plastidip for a little while now and for the life of me I cannot get a straight clean cut line whenever I peel off the tape. I love the product don't get me wrong but either I must be doing something wrong or I just don't know what I'm doing. Lol.


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Peel the tape while it's still wet 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hack said:


> Peel the tape while it's still wet
> 
> -Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


I was told that after the first time I dipped my car parts, now I just spent all day dipping and the same result came out when I peeled it while it still being wet, now with that said I did do 4 coats of black and 2 coats of gloss.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am going to hold my comments for now !! --Smurf oh Smurf take it away !


Dang ,
...........Dipped ,
---------------Cruzen !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

brian v said:


> I am going to hold my comments for now !! --Smurf oh Smurf take it away !
> 
> 
> Dang ,
> ...


Lol thanks


----------



## cruzingont (Aug 5, 2013)

I have only used it to do my gold chev emblems and painted them black,never had a problem and would never use the stickers.

My question would be what are you painting?

Have you watched any of the vids on utube?

That's where I learned how to use this stuff.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

In a "previous life" I had a 99 Trans AM. Sometime ago, I played around with the stuff. My results came out awesome. I posted the steps on a different forum. Feel free to check it out, and ask questions if you have any. I became a real pro, helping friends at work, as well with guys on the other forum. Here is a link to my work as it went (if anyone has a problem with me posting a link to a different forum, containing GM products, in a WHOLE DIFFRENT CLASS, and feel the need to delete this post, then delete my membership as well. Just trying to help people out) Plasti-Dip!! - LS1TECH


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

trevor_geiger said:


> I was told that after the first time I dipped my car parts, now I just spent all day dipping and the same result came out when I peeled it while it still being wet, now with that said I did do 4 coats of black and 2 coats of gloss.


Did you take the tape off after the very last coat almost right away? Where are you trying to get the lines?


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

LIGHTLY, LIGHTLY, LIGHTLY trace out the tape line with an exacto knife. That's how we peel off the tape for stripes, designs, etc.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

cruzingont said:


> I have only used it to do my gold chev emblems and painted them black,never had a problem and would never use the stickers.
> 
> My question would be what are you painting?
> 
> ...


I did the wing, door handles, chrome bar, emblems, cruze and lt chrome, the window trim, gas cap, and grill area. I've watched a lot of their youtube vidoes that's how I got interested in the product.



JstCruzn said:


> Did you take the tape off after the very last coat almost right away? Where are you trying to get the lines?


Yes I did, and the same parts I stated above.



zerogravity said:


> LIGHTLY, LIGHTLY, LIGHTLY trace out the tape line with an exacto knife. That's how we peel off the tape for stripes, designs, etc.


I did that also to no prevail..so as I peeled the tape off I would use the exacto knife and cut at it lightly..


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Well, another tip, pulling the tape at a certain angle helps. Stand by and let me do some digging around. I want to say pull the tape upwards in an about 45 degree angle away from you/ or dipped area. BUT let me look into that. I know I read this somewhere.....


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

zerogravity said:


> Well, another tip, pulling the tape at a certain angle helps. Stand by and let me do some digging around. I want to say pull the tape upwards in an about 45 degree angle away from you/ or dipped area. BUT let me look into that. I know I read this somewhere.....


Oh I always pull up if I'm going up and down with tape at a 45 degree angle..I'll go take some pictures real quick.


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Did you check out the link I posted a few post back??


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah I looked at it and I did everything the same, and I made sure my parts were clean and dry.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Yer Welkem

FrogTape Painter

Try to find that where you are


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

2013LT said:


> Yer Welkem
> 
> FrogTape Painter
> 
> Try to find that where you are


Is that what you use? And do you also peel it off when it is the wet coat?


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Peel it off wet and it should peel off in a straight line. It works stellar with regular paint it should work with plastidip! Literally as soon as you finish spraying the coat remove it. I've never used it with plastidip however.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay well I'll give it a shot the next time I dip  thank you!


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

I only use Frog Tape for masking and it peels off great. I would try pulling the tape at a sharper angle when removing it. I would try at least 100 degrees. Question are your lines just coming out jagged or is the dip lifting as you're removing the tape? How much of the tape are you coating when you're applying the dip? I usually cover at least half of the tape with the same thickness of dip as the parts or sections I'm painting.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok, so what you do is tape it all off, spray 2-3 coats letting it get almost dry before applying the next coat, keeping the overall layers moist. Then, 1-2 minutes after your last coat, grab the edge of the tape and peel the tape off pulling towards the dip perpendicular to the direction the tape is sitting on the car.

Then, after everything is done, and the paint has yet to dry a piece of bird crap lands on the dip. Then you sit there, staring at the poop in your dip, and you very, very, very carefully... collapse into a heap after your head explodes.


And THAT... is how you Plasti-Dip your car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So men of the derpy dipping cruzen crew , Smurf and I will get it looking bright and shiny with clumps of yer favorite feathered cuisine ..


----------



## BigMoe (Aug 19, 2013)

I love plasti dip.. I've even started using it at work haha 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> I only use Frog Tape for masking and it peels off great. I would try pulling the tape at a sharper angle when removing it. I would try at least 100 degrees. Question are your lines just coming out jagged or is the dip lifting as you're removing the tape? How much of the tape are you coating when you're applying the dip? I usually cover at least half of the tape with the same thickness of dip as the parts or sections I'm painting.


They are coming out jagged and the dip is lifting up as I peel off the tape..I try to keep the dip halfway on the tape too.



Smurfenstein said:


> Ok, so what you do is tape it all off, spray 2-3 coats letting it get almost dry before applying the next coat, keeping the overall layers moist. Then, 1-2 minutes after your last coat, grab the edge of the tape and peel the tape off pulling towards the dip perpendicular to the direction the tape is sitting on the car.
> 
> Then, after everything is done, and the paint has yet to dry a piece of bird crap lands on the dip. Then you sit there, staring at the poop in your dip, and you very, very, very carefully... collapse into a heap after your head explodes.
> 
> ...


Lol thanks I'll try that next time.


----------

